# Where to go??



## Stampede (Apr 11, 2004)

My boss wants to go muskie fishing in august.He wants me to find a place to go.It can be in the states but he would like to go to canada.My job is to find someplace to take him muskie fishing and catch muskie.So being under the gun where would you go?Where could i take the boss with the best odds of catching muskie .Thanks


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

As long as you're properly rigged, I think the obvious answer here would be Lake St. Clair.


----------



## Anzomcik (Jul 28, 2010)

A very good friend of mine guides on Chautauqua lake in NY. His name is Todd Young from Muddy Creek Fishing Guides. He knows how to put fish in the boat. I would put my money on him to get your boss a musky. Its also a beautiful lake with alot of history and attrations 

The advantage of hireing a guide is you dont have to trailer a boat, you dont have to have extensive knowledge of the body of water, and alot of the prep work is done for you, u dont have to bring rods and baits you can if you want to, but dont have to.

Look him up.


----------



## muskyhound (Jan 22, 2011)

What type of boat will you be using ?
What way do you want to fish for them,Casting or trolling ?
What is your Muskie fishing experience ?
Do you have the equipment to fish for them ?
There is a lot more to Muskie fishing then most think, a lot of money and time goes into fishing for them, not something one would take on lightly. 
That being said give us more info to help you out.


----------



## Ol'Bassman (Sep 9, 2008)

Going north is the right thing to do. The water is too hot around here to be musky fishing in August. You stand a better chance of putting muskies in the boat on Lake St. Clair than any other lake in the USA. If you are looking for a guide on that lake, check out Kevin Long at longcast.com. He guides on Lake St. Clair in the summer and Okeechobee in the winter for Roland Martin. Caught fish every time I've been out with him. You might want to schedule a multiple day trip. Musky fishing can be far more difficult than most other types of fishing and you are subject to more skunk days.

PS: If it was easy, they would call it bass fishing!


----------



## Legend killer (Apr 20, 2011)

The OP said his boss would like to go to Canada. Take him to Lake of the woods and stay at http://sandysblackhawkisland.com/GuideService.html.

Your boss will be grateful for a trip of a lifetime. Less crowded and better fishing than LSC.


----------



## Mason52 (Aug 21, 2009)

I'd love to to Lake of the Woods and stay for a month. St Clair is also a great place and on the (Canadian) side it can be unreal, from what I've been told. A guide is a smart idea as well. The real up side for St. Clair is you can leave the house and be there before dark. Lake of The Woods is a 2-3 day hike unless you fly, but if I could go anywhere I wanted I think that would be it. St. Clair is a great lake and I'm hoping to go up for the first week of the season. I especially love it when the smallmouth are stacked up in the shallows. Two years ago I was up for a week with my buddie and we would fish for muskies till around 11 or 12 then run over to the flats and fish smallies for 2-3 hours and catch a boat load of 16 to 20 plus inch smallies. Then back to the target species for the rest of the evening. Man, this thread makes me want to go fishing


----------



## Stampede (Apr 11, 2004)

Boss is out more than in so it's hard to get details but he's got canada on the mind so canada it will be.Keep giving places.I know a guide is a must and we both will want to cast rather than troll.And what can we expect for fishing in mid august.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

This is a no brainier. Boss wants to chase musky in Canada during August and prefers to cast. Eagle Lake - Andy Myers Lodge and try to get Steve Herbeck as your guide. Wherever you go I do hope you'll share results of your trip with us.


----------



## cincinnati (May 24, 2004)

www.nielsensflyinlodge.com


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

Okay now you have it narrowed down pretty well....If you're looking for good numbers and you want to cast mostly, but with equally well trolling opportunity; Kawartha Lakes is your place. Its not all that far either...you're talking 6.5 to 7 hrs from Pitts which is a plus.


----------



## Stampede (Apr 11, 2004)

His idea is to get a motel for 3-4 nites,not a lodge which is cool with me,something within a drive from cincy .And a guide which i know is a must since neather of us has experence muskie fishing.What i,m worried about is it taking too long to get it booked everything good will be taken.I take it that we don't have long to get booked.


----------



## Legend killer (Apr 20, 2011)

Stampede said:


> His idea is to get a motel for 3-4 nites,not a lodge which is cool with me,something within a drive from cincy .And a guide which i know is a must since neather of us has experence muskie fishing.What i,m worried about is it taking too long to get it booked everything good will be taken.I take it that we don't have long to get booked.


That narrows it down then. It will be hard to go to LOTW to fish then. Your best bet is to take shutupnfish's advice.


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

A few guides to check out in the Kawartha Lakes area...

http://www.kawarthakingmuskie.com/Home.html
http://www.kawarthafishing.com/
http://www.fishing4tails.com/


----------

